# Owl Cam in San Marcos, CA



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

hey guys, just want to share this live owl cam on its nest here in San Diego county. 

http://www.ustream.tv/theowlbox


kalapati
San Diego


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

First baby hatched. Cool.


----------



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

Calif has a lot of barn owls......

Owliver & Owlivia

Molly & McGee

Salt & Pepper

Starr Ranch...... etc.......

Sure wish NYC Central Park had a few of these guys...... they would have a feast
for sure.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Web cams are so cool. Thanks for sharing this one!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I think this is the second round this year for Molly and McGee.

Margaret


----------

